# Jeep Wrangler plow truck vs. ATV snowblower



## nikiblue (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi Folks,
I've read numerous posts here, but I still need some of your advice. I'm currently researching in re: purchasing used Jeep wrangler with new plow (Cost ~7-9K) Vs. used ATV with Honda Snowblower attachment (cost $6-8K as well).
I have a tight driveway and need a small vehicle to turn around and do ~40% back dragging. Jeep would fit my needs and the CEO of the household would enjoy driving it. I sold her convertible several years ago, so she keeps hinting on the Jeep.
ATV would be nice as well to make small runs to the river or other tasks, but it seems that everyone who had one do not enjoy plowing/snow blowing with it. "Gets old quickly". ATV snowplow would take a long time and it's hard to back drag (I think).
Any input would be greatly appreciated. The three main plow dealers are: Blizzard, Meyer, Boss. I've read that folks with wranglers are leaning toward Blizzard plow.
Thank you for all you input.


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

Just my opinon but hands down the jeep. Faster, nice to have it as an extra vehicle, and having an encloser around you is a must.
I started plowing with an old military jeep. Pushed lots of snow you just need to keep your momentum up to compensate for it's light weight.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

I met a guy with a wrangler who had a blizzard on it... he was VERY unhappy with it and said he was going back to a Fisher. Before anyone flames here, I never had a blizzard so this is my only experience with the issue.

The Jeep should be better in every way for what you describe---even if its only to keep the ceo happy  


I believe that if you get a wrangler, the last yr that had the suspension that you don't have to beef up was a 1995.


If you get the Jeep, you can also travel around with it--unlike the atv. The CEO might like a trip to the mountains or the beach---can't do that on an atv!! :waving:


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

buy te jeep this past year i spent $40,000 on a holder with a snow blower and sander used 2 times ,i could have bought 2 jeeps


----------



## wstwind (Jan 19, 2005)

JEEP!!!! :bluebounc :bluebounc :redbounce :redbounce


----------



## smiti105 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jeep=warmth. Go with the jeep.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I will only interject this- Jeep needs to be registered/insured in many comunities (many comunities have laws against unregistered vehicles) so factor that in to your costs where an ATV doesn't, but AFAIK ATV blades are too light to back drag effectivly. If funds run thin unregistering it and parking it may not be an option. If thet is not a concern I would go with the jeep myself, over the ATV and blade, however something else to consider would be a snowblower for your tractor if you have one.

Lawn/graden tractor could be useful around the yard all season and back dragging should be eliminated by blowing.

A rear blade /back blade on the jeep might be a consideration if you're only doing your driveway- more effective then back dragging.


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Considering you have a tight driveway do you have goodplaces to stack snow ? Snowblowers are great because they almost make the snow disappear when you blow it to the sides. depending on you seasonal snow falls and if you have room to stack it go with the Jeep.


----------



## nikiblue (Mar 13, 2005)

Actually I was looking at ATV w/snow blower made by Honda which are close to $4K new and $2500 used. Yes, I do have a place to put the snow, but I have to back drag it from the garage first. I have to register both ATV and Jeep in my area. I think since the Jeep will be older, the registration would not be very expensive at all.
Thank you folks for all your responses...Looks like Jeep wrangler is the answer.


----------



## dunkmydonut (Jan 30, 2002)

*Jeep???*

I read alot of posts about the CJ, and other military type JEEPs. I hear the Grande Cheroke folds like a cheap suit. How about the Sport? I see them cheap everywhere. Has anyone a good word to say about them?


----------



## jeepplow (Sep 23, 2003)

I have a 2000 Cherokee Sport that I don't plow with that has been excellent so far. I have about 130k and it has been well maintained since new.

I plow and tow with a 1994 Wrangler (auto, 4.0L) which has also been excellent - its the reason we bought the Cherokee. 

Both jeeps have been good to me.


----------



## Bayrat (Oct 11, 2004)

I have seen both models take tremendous hits. My father's was broadsided at an intersection when someone ran a stop sign; he walked away. Same with the CJ, tough. I am surprised anyone would say that the Grand folds up  , it is the same running gear but a bit larger vehicle.

I plowed with a '94 Wrangler equipped with a Fisher. Great vehicle for plowing!!! Back-blading is minimal at best due to the light weight of these units, but they are so small and flat-sided that you can plow across the front of the garage within a few inches. I used to back to beyond the front door of the house and plow to the far end of the garage, then push the pile to the road. The plow is so light it floated over the grass and sidewalk, no damage. Saved shoveling the walk to boot!


----------



## dunkmydonut (Jan 30, 2002)

*Jeeps*

Thanks for the replies. The reason I refered to the grand as folding like a cheap suit is because they are unibody construction [ no frame ]. No insult intended.


----------



## Bayrat (Oct 11, 2004)

dunkmydonut said:


> Thanks for the replies. The reason I refered to the grand as folding like a cheap suit is because they are unibody construction [ no frame ]. No insult intended.


No offense taken, you have to do more than insult a vehicle to get under my skin! Still waiting for my first paycheck from an automaker  .


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

dunkmydonut said:


> I read alot of posts about the CJ, and other military type JEEPs. I hear the Grande Cheroke folds like a cheap suit. How about the Sport? I see them cheap everywhere. Has anyone a good word to say about them?


I have a 1998 Cherokee Sport with a 7' Curtis. It plows great, you just can't beat the crap out of it as it is unibody. As long as you don't go ramming piles with it your all set. Slow and steady is the key. As far as the Grand Cherokees go, I hear that they can't handle a plow, I am not sure as to the differences between the unibodies of the Cherokee VS the Grand Cherokee if there is any? I know of a blizzard dealer (jerre heyer) who makes a custom mount for the Grand Cherokee so you can mount a Blizzard 680 on it. No plow companies make mounts for the Grand Cherokees but many make them for the regular cherokees, there has got to be some difference but I don't know exactly what it is. The susupension on the grands is more for comfort not for carrying a plow.


----------



## SnowyPennsylvan (Jan 19, 2005)

cja1987 said:


> I have a 1998 Cherokee Sport with a 7' Curtis. It plows great, you just can't beat the crap out of it as it is unibody. As long as you don't go ramming piles with it your all set. Slow and steady is the key. As far as the Grand Cherokees go, I hear that they can't handle a plow, I am not sure as to the differences between the unibodies of the Cherokee VS the Grand Cherokee if there is any? I know of a blizzard dealer (jerre heyer) who makes a custom mount for the Grand Cherokee so you can mount a Blizzard 680 on it. No plow companies make mounts for the Grand Cherokees but many make them for the regular cherokees, there has got to be some difference but I don't know exactly what it is. The susupension on the grands is more for comfort not for carrying a plow.


I think the main difference is just the body of the Grand Cherokee. I think to mount a plow on a Grand Cherokee (WJ) you'd have to do some signifigant cutting on the bumper, whereas a normal cherokee (XJ) wouldn't necessarily require as much hard work.


----------

